# i7 Worth it?



## cpt.obvious

I was planning on getting the Quad Core 2.83 Q9550. I just saw the new i7 on tirgerdirect. It's only 10 dollars more than what I was normally going to get. But are they worth it?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4240166&Sku=CP1-I7-920


----------



## zomgjerry

they're worth it if u have a x58 mobo with ddr3 memory and freakin' everything else. :\


----------



## cpt.obvious

Ok, well give me a link to those x58 motherboards?


----------



## cpt.obvious

K look at this i7 computer I just built.

i7 920
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4240166&sku=CP1-I7-920

EVGA x58
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4303020&sku=E145-2054

OCZ Tri-Channel DDR3 RAM
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4282844&sku=O261-7520

Corsiar 1000 Watt
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3985032&sku=C13-2506

Diamond Radeon 4870x2
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4147390&sku=D10-4878

$1,650 Without Shipping


----------



## zomgjerry

wow good choices :]
but on the mobo...i'd go with the asus one on tigerdirect :\


----------



## cpt.obvious

Now, If someone will tell me are they worth getting? If its better than a 780i with a q9550 with 4 gig of ram ill spend a little more money.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Whoa, I just relized they support SLI? Than what is this crossfirex?!


----------



## zomgjerry

well now that we have it established...
i'd definitly go with the core i7 build ;]
just because its gunna be faster, safer, and just the best gameing ever!
and good luck with building it :]


----------



## zomgjerry

crossfire x is bettr than sli
trust me :]
and the 4870 x2 xoc be.
is good cause its crossfire so u'll run games to the fullest ;]


----------



## cpt.obvious

lol well hold on lol. Which GFX card should I get. Stay with the 4870x2 or the 260's?


----------



## cpt.obvious

lol ok. nevermind that last post


----------



## zomgjerry

the 4870x2 literally turns the 260 into oblivion!
by far...the 4870x2 is the best gfx card out now.
so just stick with the 4870x2


----------



## zomgjerry

cpt.obvious said:


> lol ok. nevermind that last post


lol. i just realized that after i posted the one before


----------



## cpt.obvious

Whoa thanks alot man! I wanted to get the most out of my money. I think I'll get the i7. Still I would like other input.


----------



## zomgjerry

like what?


----------



## cpt.obvious

Just other people. lol I wish there was 4 gigs instead of three


----------



## shempf

also, if you don't get a '3-channel kit' then, for the same price, you can get 6GB of 1333 [OCZ 2x1GB after rebate, before is $246....better make sure you can buy 3 kits and apply all 3 rebates first]

Edit - the mem I refer to is the same you linked, just not '3-channel kit'


----------



## cpt.obvious

Where can I find a CPU Cooler for those things?


----------



## zomgjerry

hmmm...
hold on i'll try and look :\


----------



## zomgjerry

wow this is the only one i found and its rly good actually :]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114080


----------



## pies

Look at the gigabyte x58 extreme board.
And look on frozencpu.com they have a few coolers I believe.


----------



## cpt.obvious

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4268650&CatId=4068

Thi is the ASUS. I;m confused. Can you run SlI Nvidia cards or crossfire radeon cards?


----------



## zomgjerry

actually u can run either both.
but not an nvidia and ati at the same time.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Well I know that lol. thats insane. tho and that gigabyte x58 extreme board is that 4 PCI express 2.0?


----------



## shempf

FYI Thermaltake makes 2-3 coolers for the i7. Some overpriced imo.
I'd wait before spending $50 on a cooler.


----------



## pies

It has two at full x16 and one at 8x.


----------



## cpt.obvious

pies said:


> It has two at full x16 and one at 8x.



the gigabyte?


----------



## zomgjerry

well its ur decision,
if ur gunna spend more money on a mobo with 2 more useless pci-e 2.0 then thats fine with me.
but seriously maybe buying one more 4870x2's are alrite to me
but rly... dont spend more money on the gigabyte :\


----------



## pies

Yep It has support for ddr3 tri channel up t0 2000+ or gigabyte says.


----------



## cpt.obvious

K here is my shopping cart.

Intel i7 P20
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4240166&sku=CP1-I7-920

Asus P6T 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4268650&sku=A455-2854

OCZ Gold Tri-Channel
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4282844&sku=O261-7520

Corsair 1000 Watt
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3985032&sku=C13-2506

Newegg.com

Diamond 4870x2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103068

with three hard drive 640x2 and a 80 gig. DVD Burner and DVD Rom, and a ACER 24'' monitor.

What yall think?


----------



## pies

Like said its your choice the evga one is on newegg now as well.


----------



## cpt.obvious

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128361&Tpk=gigabyte x58 extreme

theres the gigabyte. I never heard much about gigabyte. I heard and seen alot of good things about ASUS.


----------



## cpt.obvious

The total is 2195 non shipping. And this isn't including the case. Which I'm getting sooner. The coolermaster HAF 932


----------



## zomgjerry

well...
i think we got a good pc build here ;]


----------



## cpt.obvious

I sure hope so. I'm a overkiller. Go big or go home!


----------



## zomgjerry

lol.!


----------



## cpt.obvious

well its true lol.

how does your gigabyte run?


----------



## cpt.obvious

ok, look at this. ASUS Rampage Formula Extreme 2. 3 PCI 2.0 Slots. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131352


----------



## pies

The gigabyte is great mine died after a few minutes (not the fault of gigabyte or myself).
It as great ocing features like the others do and the board come water cooling ready.
That asus Rampage looks promising as well.


----------



## shempf

why not add more mem if your blowing that much money?
my amount spent is half and I'm starting w/ 4gb then going to 6gb later.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Now that supports 3 way sli so I plan on sli-ing later i should get a nvidia card?


----------



## cpt.obvious

Also, i came across a Physics Card. Do I need one of those?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121246


----------



## cpt.obvious

http://www.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=13245

This is the CPU cooler I'm thinking about. It fits with the board


----------



## shempf

as already stated they support both ............sli & xfire..........


----------



## cpt.obvious

Well that was for a different ASUS board.


----------



## dsolash

Not worth it at all. For today you dont need anything more that a duo core clocked at 3GHZ. For the next 5 years you probably will but now, no way.


----------



## czepluch

I can only recommend Gigabyte EX-58-EXTREME with the 920 cpu. Got my Noctua cooler yesterday, and now ive been running orthos for 20 hours at 3.8GHz. at a maximum of 48 celcius. I will try getting it to four GHz later today.

But a Core i7 system is absolut recommended by me. It kick my old C2D system hard in the ba**s


----------



## cpt.obvious

I want a board that'll run triple sli at full. I see (x16 x16 x8). Although I only plan on getting 2 right now but once I get it built and up and running and play a few games. Maybe I'll get three.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

> I want a board that'll run triple sli at full. I see (x16 x16 x8). Although I only plan on getting 2 right now but once I get it built and up and running and play a few games. Maybe I'll get three.



Well, your not going to find a motherboard that can run tri-sli at x16, x16, x16. You won't notice any gain unless your trying to play Crysis in 2560 x 1600. Besides, Tri-sli is beyond crap and a waste of money with only a max gain in performance of 10%. If you want to piss your money away that's your choice. 

Also, the new intel chipsets like X58 will support both crossfire and sli. I think for some reason nvidia wouldn't allow sli on intel chipsets in the lga 775 boards out of paranoia or something.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Yea I suppose. Could you use ddr3 dual channel on the x58 boards?


----------



## cpt.obvious

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121361

Intel x58 board

With OCZ Platinum 4 gig DDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227286


----------



## cpt.obvious

Nevermind, The voltage is different.


----------



## zomgjerry

lol.
so whats the deal. what r u thinking about getting now?
or bettr yet.
tell what u have ordering as a final result. :]


----------



## cpt.obvious

lol Im not ordering yet. I want to make sure i have everything perfect. 

Ok I AM getting GTX 260 x2. But I'm still unsure about the mobo. I do plan on getting the new i7.


----------



## zomgjerry

alrite. 
but i highly recommend the 4870 x2 though :\


----------



## cpt.obvious

Alright, I just watched a vid on the GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked. I decided to go with that. Cause after adding the memory (DDR3 6 Gig tri-channel) It's all I can really afford. I'll post my specs soon.


----------



## cpt.obvious

Alright, I just gave my rels my christmas list. heres what I put on it. 

ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme Motherboard

Intel Core i7 920

Corsair 1000 watt

GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked

OCZ Gold Gig DDR3 Tri-Channel RAM

Seagate 640 gig

Western Digital 80 gig

24'' Widescreen Monitor w/HDMI port

DVD-ROM, DVD Burner

Oh I've been a good boy. Hopefully


----------



## cpt.obvious

Also, Cooler Master HAF 932 case lol

All I want for christmas is my new computer, my new computer see my new computer.


----------



## Cleric7x9

cpt.obvious said:


> Alright, I just gave my rels my christmas list. heres what I put on it.
> 
> ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme Motherboard
> 
> Intel Core i7 920
> 
> Corsair 1000 watt
> 
> GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked
> 
> OCZ Gold Gig DDR3 Tri-Channel RAM
> 
> Seagate 640 gig
> 
> Western Digital 80 gig
> 
> 24'' Widescreen Monitor w/HDMI port
> 
> DVD-ROM, DVD Burner
> 
> Oh I've been a good boy. Hopefully



damn 20 years old and you still get those kinds of gifts? im jealous


----------



## cpt.obvious

haha. yea well. i'm paying for half of it.


----------



## zomgjerry

lol.
whats the whole price?
and who else is payin for it?


----------



## cpt.obvious

Ok, I heard someone had this cooler for the i7 CPUs. 
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/news/3436

There's also this one 
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1405&ID=1809#Tab1

And a cheaper one 
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1405&ID=1824#Tab1

Which one would you prefer?


----------



## cpt.obvious

My relitives and me. lol it's like 2100 with shipping. No CPU cooler yet tho.


----------



## cpt.obvious

OMFG!!!!!! I just got word the V8 by Cooler Master is compatible with the i7!!! And it's going to be released by the end of this week or early next week!!!

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=1623&product_id=2869

I'm buying it!


----------



## cpt.obvious

I forgot to add it's 70 bucks. Newegg should have it any day on the website.


----------



## cpt.obvious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BT-GbRBdiQ

I know I got off track but Here is a vid on the Cooler Master V8.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BT-GbRBdiQ


----------



## Mecal

that thing is huge!  looks like it works well though  lol


----------



## Bartmasta

nice 5 posts in a row cpt obvious


----------



## cpt.obvious

Bartmasta said:


> nice 5 posts in a row cpt obvious



I know isn't it?


----------



## bomberboysk

Thats why there is an edit post button, so you dont postjack to add info.


----------



## zomgjerry

lol. cpt. obvious.


----------

